# A cyst question?



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi Peter - hope you well!

Ok i started down regulation on 4th june (for ICSI) with Suprecur and went for baseline scan last thursday only to be confronted by 3 large cysts on my ovaries. I was advised to stop injections and wait for a period, which arrived Tuesday 24th. They asked me to go back today and be scanned again, and yep you guessed they are still there and no change.

I have been told to go away, and call back on Day 1 of next period and if they not gone, keep scanning till they do christ how long will this take 

Do you have any advice? where have they come from? and anyway i can hurry them up in going?

Thanks for any advice you have to offer  

Zoe x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ZoeB said:


> Hi Peter - hope you well!
> 
> Fine thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Zoe

I had the same problem this cycle and my clinic offered me two options, either to drain the cysts, or for me to stop and wait for a period, then start again.

As my AF is very irregular I opted for the cyst aspiration.

This delayed my cycle by two weeks.

I would agree you should ask why they cannot drain your cysts.

Vicky


----------

